
Israel a vertical farming hot spot? - giltleaf
https://urbanverticalproject.wordpress.com/2015/09/23/israel-a-vertical-farming-hot-spot/
======
giltleaf
Would love to know what folks think about coupling some of these ideas with
desalination tech.

